# Some things for indoor buildings



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Hey Y'all;

Some things I've been doing for indoor G scale buildings can be found here as what's probably the best way to show about them:

An upscale of 2 HO kits from IHC:
http://forum.gn15.info/viewtopic.php?t=3583

A shed build inspired by plans an old Model Railroader magazine:

http://forum.gn15.info/viewtopic.php?t=5289

Some factories inspired by a Walthers printed HO scale backdrop illustration:
http://forum.gn15.info/viewtopic.php?t=4506



All of them are built out of balsa wood, cardboard, cardstock, and corrugated boxes.

The particular "G Scale" I'm using is 1/24. More or less. 


Walthers will later this year have a re-release of Heljan's HO model of Thomas Edison's laboratory building that's been preserved.
Thinking about getting it as model to use for an upscale built in the same cardstock and balsa method.

Probably as a low-relief backdrop building for a shelf to display the regular G scale stuff on.


Note: the Gn15 referred to in those links is a scale and gauge combination for modeling 15inch to 18inch gauge industrial and estate trams.
A "Large scale in minimum space" kind of thing.
There's some fantastic structure modeling in there - lots of talent, ingenuity, and imagination in there.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah! Good to see someone who thinks the way I do. Darn few of us left.









Your techniques all work very well indoors so just keep up the good work. It's great to be building structures that aren't 'off the shelf' G gauge products. It will give your layout a real personality. You'll love it.

I use 1/4 inch MDF as my basic building material although I don't know why. Your idea of using heavy cardboard will work just as well. Perhaps even better because you cover it with siding materials anyway. Some of the siding details I have used are at http://mayang.com/textures/ but for board siding I use balsa as well (Can be expensive on larger structures) or I've cut my own siding out of heavy poster paper. Just a trick I like about balsa: If you paint it black and let it dry - paint it again using the colour of your choice - then sand it off before applying it you'll get a very nice weathered look.

There are lots of examples at my site because I build all my own buildings too but I just up scaled (down scaled?) my first HO structure, a meat processing and packing plant, a few months back and it worked for me. Check at http://www.wvrr.ca/new.htm if you like. 
Glad you came along with your photos. A person gets fixed in their old ways and I was running out of ideas.

Thanks for sharing.

Dave


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://forum.gn15.info/viewtopic.php?t=3583 

http://forum.gn15.info/viewtopic.php?t=5289 

http://forum.gn15.info/viewtopic.php?t=4506 

Hopefully the OP now has or woon will get that basement of his. 
With the space taken up by those structures, he is going to need it!


----------

